# Made in the USA



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Always on the lookout for good cycling apparel made in the USA. I'm lucky enough to be in CA, where we have Ornot, Cadence and Voler. Found this and that from various brands. Wondering if there's interest to start a list of brands offering US made apparel and gear. Please add, as I'd like to broaden my range. Links make it even more useful 

DeFeet - Defeet International
Cadence - https://www.cadencecollection.com/
Handlebar Moustache - https://hbstache.com/
Ornot - https://www.ornotbike.com/
Ridge Supply - https://ridgesupply.com/
Strawfoot - https://strawfoothandmade.com/
Voler - https://www.voler.com/

Cheers!


----------



## tony_mm (Apr 5, 2016)

No personal offense but what is the main reason why you prefer cycling apparel made in the USA?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I've gotten Made in USA headwear from here that I like:

https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/info.html


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

King Cage: Bicycle Waterbottle Cages

https://www.acornbags.com/

https://www.acornbags.com/

Also many of Velo Lumino - Bicycle Taillights, SP Dynamo Hubs, Integrated stem switches, Electronics products.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Boure -- Ned Overends company. They do custom for a 50% upcharge. 

https://www.boure.com/


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

velodog said:


> King Cage: Bicycle Waterbottle Cages


These are the *ultimate* non-carbon cages. I've always gotten them from Excelsports.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I would not buy kit anywhere else. Superb products.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

tony_mm said:


> No personal offense but what is the main reason why you prefer cycling apparel made in the USA?


Primarily to avoid supporting business models that invest in countries known for having poor worker conditions, namely in Asia and Latin America, with China, Bangladesh and Vietnam at the top of the list, where a very large amount of cycling gear is produced. Also, I'm in the US and would like to support the economy here if possible for various reasons. It creates more jobs in this country and supports manufacturing here, which has been dwindling over the past few decades because of low wages and operating costs abroad. Ecologically, sourcing products within your country means no international shipping of finished goods.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

velodog said:


> King Cage: Bicycle Waterbottle Cages
> 
> https://www.acornbags.com/
> 
> ...


Yeah man! I have King Cage titanium bottle cages on my whip.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

pmf said:


> Boure -- Ned Overends company. They do custom for a 50% upcharge.
> 
> https://www.boure.com/


I'm curious to try their bibs. Have you? There are two different models that are pretty similarly priced.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Not bike related, but I believe New Balance shoes are still made in Maine. 

I agree that I would rather support U.S. jobs, but it is getting more and more difficult if you want to consume anything. If nothing else, I would rather support a company whose products are made in a country with decent working conditions and civil rights, for example Japan or Canada vs. China. All Panaracer bike tires are still made in Japan.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Lombard said:


> Not bike related, but I believe New Balance shoes are still made in Maine.
> 
> I agree that I would rather support U.S. jobs, but it is getting more and more difficult if you want to consume anything. If nothing else, I would rather support a company whose products are made in a country with decent working conditions and civil rights, for example Japan or Canada vs. China. All Panaracer bike tires are still made in Japan.


Yes, a fair amount of NB shoes are still made in USA. I'm with you. There are instances where there are no good ethical options, but if it can be avoided, I put in the effort to do so. I'm also finding, I'm buying way less stuff now. I guess that offsets the price.


----------



## Volsung (Apr 12, 2012)

Only a few NBs are made in the US last I heard. Most are made overseas.

Twin Six, Search and State, Donkey Label, and Podiumwear are all made in the US. Podiumwear and Donkey Label are both made in MN. Twin Six is a MN brand but I think their stuff is made in another state. Search and State I think is made in NY.

Bonus that a few of Twin Six's products are made of recycled materials.


----------



## TDI Hoo (Apr 1, 2012)

www.searchandstate.com All made in NYC. Sign up for email and get up to 40% off notifications. Also, Black Friday and holiday sales are great. Otherwise, it is expensive stuff. My favorites are their knicker bibs (lots of use through winter and spring) and the SJ-1 riding jacket. It is perfect in rain, wind, cold. Perfectly adjusts for winter. It is remarkable. I am not affiliated at all.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Volsung said:


> Only a few NBs are made in the US last I heard. Most are made overseas.
> 
> Twin Six, Search and State, Donkey Label, and Podiumwear are all made in the US. Podiumwear and Donkey Label are both made in MN. Twin Six is a MN brand but I think their stuff is made in another state. Search and State I think is made in NY.
> 
> Bonus that a few of Twin Six's products are made of recycled materials.


Maybe it's a newer thing for made in USA but 3 out of 5 of the Twin Six jerseys I have were made in Mexico


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

bruin11 said:


> Maybe it's a newer thing for made in USA but 3 out of 5 of the Twin Six jerseys I have were made in Mexico


And Red Wing Boots, which were always made in America, are more and more being made overseas. Mostly China, I think.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

bruin11 said:


> Maybe it's a newer thing for made in USA but 3 out of 5 of the Twin Six jerseys I have were made in *Mexico*





velodog said:


> And Red Wing Boots, which were always *made in America*, are more and more being made overseas. Mostly China, I think.



Isn't Mexico part of North AMERICA? :yesnod:


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

AndreSF said:


> I'm curious to try their bibs. Have you? There are two different models that are pretty similarly priced.


Their bibs are nice. The chamois is pretty thin which is good for shorter rides. I've only got one pair of them. They make a nice jacket.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Eliel.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Darn Tough socks are made in Vermont and they have a line of cycling specific socks now. I've never used them but their hiking socks that I've used were very good.


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't forget Mad Alchemy. Even their jars are made in USA. Not kit, but kit supporting.


----------



## dlb1918 (Jun 4, 2016)

Often you get what you pay for. Another vote for Boure. 

Best pad I've experienced since I 'grew' out of my wool Blackbottoms with real chamois. Their argument is: pad the saddle, not the shorts. The Classic model feels like a big level up from Performance Elites. 

I wish I could wear Aerotech Pros at 5/8 the price, but the Pro pad has stitching that aggravates my groin, which is apparently uncommon. The Boure 'microtex' pad has no stitching where one's parts hit the saddle, and these are NOT diapers.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

in the 'different strokes' dept...

I absolutely HATED the only pair of Boure shorts I purchased. felt absolutely awful in every respect...

otoh, the Aerotech Pro shorts are perfect for me. they feel great and are a screaming bargain at $39.


----------



## dlb1918 (Jun 4, 2016)

$50 plus shipping today. They used to be $45 plus shipping, on sale for $40 plus shipping. I don't know what the on sale prices will be. I agree they're a good buy if they work for you.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

hmmm, looks like they've increased the price. but, even at $50, they're still a pretty decent value...

good thing I have 6 pair in rotation, won't need to add to the inventory any time soon.


----------



## dlb1918 (Jun 4, 2016)

Yeah, but think about what you'll pay when you have to replace all 6! 

I guess I'm just on a campaign against seams in pads.


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Tried and liked these bibs:https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/aero-tech-elite-bibshorts.html
Only took them on a 20 mi ride, but I didn't notice them at all, which is a good sign.

Also got some socks from https://www.madalchemy.com/. They're made by DeFeet, so they're good quality. It's a design collaboration.


----------



## johnpegal (Jun 11, 2018)

Nice Collection, I like it!


----------



## n2deep (Mar 23, 2014)

David Loving said:


> I would not buy kit anywhere else. Superb products.


Bingo,, Me Too!!! Volar Great Stuff!!!


----------



## AndreSF (Sep 23, 2013)

Oxtox said:


> in the 'different strokes' dept...
> 
> I absolutely HATED the only pair of Boure shorts I purchased. felt absolutely awful in every respect...
> 
> otoh, the Aerotech Pro shorts are perfect for me. they feel great and are a screaming bargain at $39.


The Boure was not comfortable in the front. I agree with your assessments.


----------

